# Need help with NJATC Aptitude Test!



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

invisibleman said:


> I just received my test score couple days ago. I didn't pass, and I feel bad about it already. I have to wait a 6 months period in order to re-test. I am wondering if anyone can help me out. What study guide do I really need or website that can be useful for the test? I really trying to get into the electrician field as my career.



Welcome invisibleman

http://www.njatc.org/training/apprenticeship/sample/sample_test.html

Applying and Qualifying for Appenticeship in the Electrical Industry :: NJATC

Applying and Qualifying for Appenticeship in the Electrical Industry

A Message to Applicants
The National Electrical Contractors Association (NECA) and the International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers (IBEW) jointly sponsor apprenticeship training programs that offer you the opportunity to earn wages and benefits while you learn the skills needed for a trade that can be both challenging and rewarding. You will have the chance to use your mind, as well as your physical skills, to complete work in a variety of settings with the constant opportunity to learn something new.
This brochure is intended to help you make an informed decision about whether or not you would like to pursue an electrical apprenticeship. It will explain how the application process works. It has three parts:

Electrical Work Specialties
What is it like to work in the electrical industry? There are four primary specialties in electrical work:

By far, Inside Wiremen is the largest of the four electrical work specialties. Nationally, the Inside Wiremen position has over 200,000 Journeymen and Apprentices who are members of the IBEW. Just as important, though fewer in number, are the Outside Linemen, Residential Wiremen, and Telecommunications Installer-Technicians.
Training programs vary in length for the four electrical work specialties. Inside Wiremen apprenticeship programs are five years; Outside Linemen apprenticeship programs are three and a half years; Residential Wiremen and Telecommunications Installer-Technicians apprenticeship programs are three years.
The following pages provide additional information about each of the four specialties. An abilities checklist, designed to help you determine how well suited you are for electrical work, appears at the end of this section.

Inside Wiremen
Inside Wiremen install conduit, electrical wiring, fixtures, and electrical apparatus inside commercial buildings and in a multitude of industrial settings. Major duties for Inside Wiremen include:

In performing these duties, Inside Wiremen must use many different kinds of tools, ranging from simple one and two-hand tools (such as pliers, screwdrivers, and cable-cutters) to power assisted tools like electric drills and cable pullers. They occasionally operate heavy equipment such as trenchers and aerial lifts.
Over the course of the five-year Inside Wiremen apprenticeship program, apprentices must acquire a wealth of technical knowledge. A recent job analysis identified 83 specific knowledge areas that are important for successful job 
performance. A few of the most important ones are knowledge of:

Some of the most important skills to be learned are:

Outside Linemen 
While Inside Wiremen install conduit, electrical wiring, fixtures, and electrical apparatus, Outside Linemen are often observed climbing poles or in bucket trucks, installing or repairing electrical power lines outdoors. Major duties of the Outside Linemen include:

In performing these duties, Outside Linemen use climbing tools, hand tools, and heavy equipment on a daily basis.
Like Inside Wiremen, Outside Linemen also need to develop a great deal of technical knowledge during their apprenticeship. A recent job analysis identified 77 knowledge areas that are important for successful performance. 
A few of the more important ones are knowledge of:

Some of the most important skills to be learned are:

Residential Wiremen
Residential Wiremen work solely in residential settings (single and multi-family dwellings). Major duties for Residential Wiremen include:

In performing these duties, Residential Wiremen must use many different kinds of tools, ranging from simple ones and two-hand tools (such as screwdrivers and cable cutters) to power-assisted tools like electric drills and screw guns. They occasionally operate heavy equipment such as trenchers.
Over the course of the three-year Residential Wiremen apprenticeship program, apprentices must become competent in many technical areas. A recent job analysis identified 85 specific areas of knowledge that are important for Residential Wiremen job performance. 
A few of the most important ones are knowledge of:

Some of the most important skills to be learned are:

Telecommunications Installer-Technicians
Telecommunications Installer-Technicians install circuits and equipment for telephones, computer networks, video distribution systems, security and access control systems, and other low voltage systems. Major duties for Telecommunications Installer-Technicians include:

In performing these duties, Telecommunications Installer Technicians must use many different kinds of tools, ranging from simple ones and two-hand tools (such as screwdrivers and cable cutters) to power-assisted tools like electric drills and screw guns. They occasionally operate heavy equipment such as trenchers. Over the course of the three-year Telecommunications Installer- Technicians apprenticeship program, apprentices must become competent in many technical areas. A recent job analysis identified 124 specific areas of knowledge that are important for Telecommunications Installer-Technicians’ job performance. A few of the most important ones are knowledge of:

Some of the most important skills to be learned are:

Abilities Checklist
Electrical work can be challenging, complex, physically demanding, and very rewarding. We have found that applicants who have not worked on construction projects, received specific training, or who do not have friends or relatives in the industry are often unfamiliar with the wide range of tasks electrical workers perform, or the skills needed today to be a successful electrical worker. NJATC has prepared the following checklist to help prospective applicants measure their interest in day-today electrical work, and whether they will have the ability to succeed at the completion of their apprenticeship.

Thirty-five core abilities that are important for all four electrical worker specialties are listed on the following pages. The boxes to the left provide space to indicate your interest, as well as your capability, to perform the ability. If you are interested in performing work that requires the ability, place a checkmark under the column labeled “Interest.” If you believe that you are capable of performing work that requires the ability, place a checkmark in the “Capability” column. In a few cases you might be unsure about your capability, especially if you have not worked with blueprints or technical documents. Consider your interest and capability based upon similar activities, such as automotive repair.

Interest Capability Ability to..

add, subtract, multiply, divide, and use algebraic formulas
read complex technical documents written in English
develop alternative solutions to a problem and choose the best alternative
communicate in writing with others
read and understand graphs, charts, and diagrams
plan and organize tasks to meet deadlines
understand how an electrical or mechanical system works
picture the way a construction project will appear before it is finished
be self-motivated, responsible, and dependable without close supervision
remain calm in an emergency situation
communicate orally with others in English
work smoothly with others as a team to complete a task
maintain good relations with others in a work setting
discriminate between colors
understand verbal instructions and warnings given in English
hear warning signals
maintain balance and perform construction tasks while on a ladder
coordinate body movements when using tools or equipment
reach and stretch to position equipment and fixtures while maintaining balance
bend or twist the body into unusual positions while working
traverse irregular surfaces while maintaining balance
perform physical tasks all day without becoming overly tired
use hands to manipulate small wires and objects
work with both hands
operate two-handed power equipment
regularly lift objects weighing up to 50 pounds
on occasion, lift objects weighing above
pounds carry objects weighing up to 50 pounds for short distances
apply muscular force quickly to objects and equipment
push or pull heavy objects into position
climb ladders and poles up to 25 feet in height
work at heights
work in extreme hot and cold temperature conditions
work in a noisy environment
work at depths, such as in trenches, manholes or deep vertical shaft
A particular employer might not require every one of these abilities for every electrical worker, and the importance of each may vary by the type of electrical job or employer and the level of experience. Many electrical contractors are required by federal or state law to consider making reasonable accommodations for otherwise qualified employees with disabilities, and in some cases accommodations might be available. Our research has shown, however, that the listed abilities are significant on most job sites, and they are all usually needed in order to perform the essential functions of the job of an electrical worker. That is why all of these abilities, and others, are usually viewed by the NJATC as necessary to successful completion of any electrical apprenticeship program. If you checked interest and/or capability in many of the abilities, you may be well suited for electrical work. If you checked relatively few abilities, or were unsure about checking them, you should take steps to learn more about electrical work. The fact that you do not have or cannot acquire a particular ability does not prevent you from applying for the apprenticeship programs, but it could present a problem during your training and/or on the job. Some preparatory steps you can take include:

Learning more about the work done by electrical workers will help you determine how well suited you are for a career in electrical construction.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> Welcome invisibleman
> 
> http://www.njatc.org/training/apprenticeship/sample/sample_test.html
> 
> ...


Wow that was intense but good. Hopefully he's not scared off.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

invisibleman said:


> I just received my test score couple days ago. I didn't pass, and I feel bad about it already. I have to wait a 6 months period in order to re-test. I am wondering if anyone can help me out. What study guide do I really need or website that can be useful for the test? I really trying to get into the electrician field as my career.





> Results? Why, man, I have gotten lots of results! If I find 10,000 ways something won't work, I haven't failed. I am not discouraged, because every wrong attempt discarded is often a step forward....


Thomas Edison,,,,,:thumbsup:


----------



## invisibleman (Oct 21, 2013)

My score is 4 and ibew local 6 need at least 5 for an interview. I need to improve my score.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chrisibew440 said:


> Wow that was intense but good. Hopefully he's not scared off.


What's the issue?:blink: I'm trying to help the man out!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

invisibleman said:


> My score is 4 and ibew local 6 need at least 5 for an interview. I need to improve my score.


Never give up..


----------



## invisibleman (Oct 21, 2013)

Is there a study guide I should purchase or borrow from the public library? SAT study guide work? or online website? I really want to put in my 100% effort for this job. No kidding!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

invisibleman said:


> Is there a study guide I should purchase or borrow from the public library? SAT study guide work? or online website? I really want to put in my 100% effort for this job. No kidding!



Click on the link in post 2 I think you can find it there,,if not once you get 5 posts or so you can PM me and I'll see if I can get you the info you need.:thumbsup:


----------



## invisibleman (Oct 21, 2013)

I clicked the link on Post 2. Those sample questions I have seen so many times over Google search.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

invisibleman said:


> I clicked the link on Post 2. Those sample questions I have seen so many times over Google search.


You should also contact them and find out what to study:thumbsup:


----------



## invisibleman (Oct 21, 2013)

I contacted local 6 by phone. And they didn't tell me what exactly I need to study. Is SAT study guide will help? What kind of math they expect you to know? I notice some of the question just Algebra, is that true?


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

It's decently hard algebra multiple variables. Graphing linear equations, tables to graphs graphs to tables. Patterns as well. You need to make sure you read over every question carefully they try to mix you up.


----------



## invisibleman (Oct 21, 2013)

Do you guys think that Level Algebra 1 and Algebra 2 are capable for this test? I am going to take a short class to refresh all math skill.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

invisibleman said:


> My score is 4 and ibew local 6 need at least 5 for an interview. I need to improve my score.


How are your math skills? Hit a local community college or find a place that offers math tutoring.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

invisibleman said:


> Do you guys think that Level Algebra 1 and Algebra 2 are capable for this test? I am going to take a short class to refresh all math skill.


That will be more than adequate. If you have Algebra skills down you'll be in fine shape.


----------



## Sanfran (Dec 17, 2012)

pre algebra is all you need, imo


----------

